# Snowboarding = Pain / Glory



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

that 4th bail looked brutal. and you went huuuuge on that third one! bet that hurt


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

ryannorthcott said:


> that 4th bail looked brutal. and you went huuuuge on that third one! bet that hurt


Yeah, I did almost the same thing on that 3rd one. I was just going for an Innocent method!!!! I'm gonna do a 9 off that fucker once I have a dialed day. 

4th one was brutal. Couldn't think straight for a few hours.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Owwww, that 4th one made me literally cringe 

The first two didn't look too bad though. I wish more falls were just like "Hey, I'll just slide a few feet on my ass"


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

sweet vids, you threw down


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

cocolulu said:


> Owwww, that 4th one made me literally cringe
> 
> The first two didn't look too bad though. I wish more falls were just like "Hey, I'll just slide a few feet on my ass"


First two definetly werent bad at all. They were just frustraiting because they felt good mid air and were just ruined in the landing. 

Last two royally sucked though. I was off my rocker for a couple hours prior to that last clip shown.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

that 3rd fall looked epic. Some days go better than others. Keep it up though. I wish i hadn't started the process of pulling my wisdom teeth so soon (should've done it during the summer). I'm missing out some prime snowboarding in cali...


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

xxfinnellxx said:


> Pain
> YouTube - Bad Night.mpg
> 
> Glory
> ...


I think I've seen you at Snoq on weeknights before. Nice vids.

Those falls make mine from last night look like nothing (although I'm not doing those spins and flips either) and I'm sitting here at work sore as hell like I got in a car accident.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> I think I've seen you at Snoq on weeknights before. Nice vids.
> 
> Those falls make mine from last night look like nothing (although I'm not doing those spins and flips either) and I'm sitting here at work sore as hell like I got in a car accident.


I'm commonly up on wednesday nights, saturday mornings/afternoons and rarely a monday night. Then I'm at stevens on Sunday morning till late afternoon.

Feel free to catch up. I'm usually with a couple skiers.


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

hahaha i've fallen plenty of times of that step up trying 3's lol. and the grab on the kicker i saw you do that! I was by the "medium" (now small) jumps. haha


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

xxfinnellxx said:


> I'm commonly up on wednesday nights, saturday mornings/afternoons and rarely a monday night. Then I'm at stevens on Sunday morning till late afternoon.
> 
> Feel free to catch up. I'm usually with a couple skiers.


Yep, I'm up there most Wednesday nights...including two days ago. Still sore from biting it that night BTW. 

I'll give you a shout if I run into you, but you don't want to ride with me....I'm a 31 year-old old guy that mostly rides powder :cheeky4:. I hit the kickers in the park when there's no new snow. These days I'm just working on making my grabs more stylish and trying not to hurt myself.

Bummed that nights are over this week. Time for some sunny spring park days on Saturday....I'll probably see you out there.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> Yep, I'm up there most Wednesday nights...including two days ago. Still sore from biting it that night BTW.
> 
> I'll give you a shout if I run into you, but you don't want to ride with me....I'm a 31 year-old old guy that mostly rides powder :cheeky4:. I hit the kickers in the park when there's no new snow. These days I'm just working on making my grabs more stylish and trying not to hurt myself.
> 
> Bummed that nights are over this week. Time for some sunny spring park days on Saturday....I'll probably see you out there.


Yeah, im a high school senior just trying to see how far I can go in this whole "snowboarding" thing. 

NO MORE NIGHT OPS!!!!! OMGOMGOMGOMG NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

OUch! That 4th one. Fuck that made me cringe. Did you have a helmet on? 

On the flipside your moves in the second vid were awesome! Very jealous!


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

roremc said:


> OUch! That 4th one. Fuck that made me cringe. Did you have a helmet on?
> 
> On the flipside your moves in the second vid were awesome! Very jealous!


I always use a helmet. I'm aggrivated when I dont have a helmet on. Despite the fact that their kinda heavy and make your neck sore at the end of the day, they keep your hat and goggles on, make you feel like super man, and some look better than having just a beanie on. 

So I'm all for wearing a helmet.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

xxfinnellxx said:


> I always use a helmet. I'm aggrivated when I dont have a helmet on. Despite the fact that their kinda heavy and make your neck sore at the end of the day, they keep your hat and goggles on, make you feel like super man, and some look better than having just a beanie on.
> 
> So I'm all for wearing a helmet.


+1

IMO wearing pads for snowboarding isn't like wearing pads for the bicycle. you won't look goofy at all if thats what your concerned about. pads can only save you. go invest and not regret now....


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i'm loving the backflip man... so much extention


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey, I just tried my first backflip 2 days ago and almost landed it. Do you have any tips to help get my rotation all the way around? I did it off the small bottom jump at central. Thanks


----------



## DropShop (Mar 21, 2011)

Snowboarding is God's gift to mountain men.
Dude though you had some epic trips out, but it looks awesome.
Way to wear a helmet! with spills like that, you have to.


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey, were you wearing a blue COC jacket today?


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Gruber1922 said:


> Hey, I just tried my first backflip 2 days ago and almost landed it. Do you have any tips to help get my rotation all the way around? I did it off the small bottom jump at central. Thanks


Thats an alright jump to do em off of, I dont personally like it. But the best way to get the rotation around is to have your weight being punched clean over your tail, and just stare at the snow. You'll gain loads of confidence once you stomp 3 of them. 



Gruber1922 said:


> Hey, were you wearing a blue COC jacket today?


Yup. I have the jacket that I wear in those videos and then I have a Camp of Champions shell jacket.


----------

